# My Experience With Amsterdam MSB



## GrowRebel (Jun 13, 2015)

Well sir I ordered seeds from Amsterdam Marijuana Seed Bank back in Oct. I think.  Grew them this year ... I bought Dutch Dope Lemon Ice Yoruba Nigeria and a Thai x Skunk that doesn't seem to be available any more.

I also got 20 free seeds.  These seeds were grown indoor.  There are clones and reveged mama's growing outside now.

The Dutch Dope of 10 seeds I got 2 females.  The smoke is nice.  Not kick -, but mellow buzz for a pot head.

The Lemon Ice I got 3 girls from 10 seeds, very nice smoke, but no lemon taste.  Maybe the one grown outside will.

From the Yoruba Nigeria I got two female.  This is very nice smoke too.  I have a clone and reveged mama outside.  Hoping for a nice yield. 

The Thai x Skunk I only got two to germinate one died and the other was a male.

Of the 20 free seeds not one germinated so there you have it.

The service sending the seeds was good, and I got them in a timely manner.  They sent an email asking for my opinion of my experience.  After I did the grow I told them the turnout, and ask what they would advice about the free seeds, but got no response.  Just thought I'd let folks know.  All in all not a bad experience..:bong:.


----------



## vostok (Jun 13, 2015)

How exactly is that you Germ?


----------



## GrowRebel (Jun 14, 2015)

If you are asking what method I used to germinate the seeds I put them in water until I see the spout then I put them into dirt.:ciao:


----------



## vostok (Jun 14, 2015)

GrowRebel said:


> If you are asking what method I used to germinate the seeds I put them in water until I see the spout then I put them into dirt.:ciao:



I asked cause I found out the more expensive the seed, the more difficult it is to germ, after the first 5-10 times I thought it was me, but I've been doing it long enough, and for years could not understand how these high potent seeds wouldn't germ.
Then it occurred to me! that as these are 'expensive' seeds they are not bought that often and sit longer in the seedbanks fridge/freezer getting older and each door opening and closing ...if you will

years ago my mentor taught us all how to age seeds and is a similar method, of alternating temperatures very similar to the seedbanks freezer, of perhaps 
alternating -5C-+5C perhaps, if this is the case then some scarifying would be need to allow the water to penetrate that en thickened outer shell.

1: insert a sheet of sandpaper to encircle the interior of a coffee cup

2: insert dry seeds

3: shake like crazy for a minute or two, you want the paper to gently scrape  the shell

4: insert to a cup of water with a pinch of bleach, for 8 hours or until they sink

5: place on a damp kitchen towel for 2 days or until the tail is 1/4" long then pot up

*Moral: is to shop at busy, high turnover seedbanks*


----------



## GrowRebel (Jun 15, 2015)

vostok said:


> *Moral: is to shop at busy, high turnover seedbanks*



That is what Amsterdam MSB is.  Rated #1 with the seedbank review ... :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------

